# What We Need On The Border With Mexico



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

Some people may not like what I am about to say, but hey this is America, and until Washington D.C. takes away all my rights I have *FREEDOM OF SPEECH.* Now it is my understanding that some *IDIOT* in D.C now wants to set up an unmanned border crossing in Texas? *OH HELL NO!!* Why not just open up the whole border. Send everyone over, Hey lets make it a party. Hey Jose' don't forget the drugs. These American idiots just opened the border.

I know lets send buses over to the border so they don't have to walk. We can park semi trucks so they can load all the drugs and make it easier for them. Hey lets used armored cars to carry all the drug money and weapons back to Mexico so our new friends don't get robbed. After all these people get on the buses we can drive them to any city they want, give them Food Stamps, Health Care, Free Student Loans, Free Housing, Free Clothes.

*We can call all this madness "OCCUPY AMERICA". Sorry "OCCUPY WALL STREET" but you just got screwed again!!
*
What we need to do Mr and Mrs America, (oh and to be politically correct) We need to include our GLTG married ones too (rolls eyes). What this country needs to do is take our returning combat troops put them on the border with Mexico. Hell they are trained, and the weather is cooler. It will be easier to rotate them home for R&R. The combat stress will be lower.

Oh silly me I forgot to add, *SHOOT TO KILL*. Do you think we should be dumb enough to open our border with Mexico???.

Ladies and Gentlemen of these *UNITED STATES OF AMERICA*. I say no. Its high time we tell Washington D.C.* "Listen We The People Are Sick of Your Crap".* Get your shit together, get this country back to work. The more people who work, the more *TAX MONEY* will follow into the system. *YOU WORK FOR US "WE THE PEOPLE".* If you don't do it we will have term limits, *YOUR TERM IS UP, PACK YOUR BAGS FOOL*. In the words of the Donald....

*"YOUR FIRED!!!!!"*

P.S. have a good day.:wave:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Kinda feels good to get stuff off your chest don't it? 

Well I for one like what you had to say and I would imagine there are a whole bunch more out there that feel the same. Good on ya.


----------



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

Oldvet, thanks for the reply. I have gotten to the same point as everyone else in this country. Older, wiser, and pissed off.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess you have missed the latest news.
U.S. Proposes Unmanned Border Entry With Mexico

Published December 11, 2011

| 
Oct. 31, 2011: The Rio Grande river flows past Big Bend National Park, Texas.

BIG BEND NATIONAL PARK, Texas - The bloody drug war in Mexico shows no sign of relenting. Neither do calls for tighter border security amid rising fears of spillover violence.

This hardly seems a time the U.S. would be willing to allow people to cross the border legally from Mexico without a customs officer in sight. But in this rugged, remote West Texas terrain where wading across the shallow Rio Grande undetected is all too easy, federal authorities are touting a proposal to open an unmanned port of entry as a security upgrade.

Read more: U.S. Proposes Unmanned Border Entry With Mexico | Fox News


----------



## texas_red (Sep 9, 2011)

This unmanned border crossing will be in Big Bend Nat'l Park. That's one of the remotest, most sparsely populated sections anywhere along the US/Mexico border. At present, there are NO border crossing points anywhere close to that location. Border crossers simply wade across the Rio, which is normally very shallow there. 

This crossing will actually be an improvement over what we have now.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey, let em put an open border crossing in Big Bed!

Then put all the snipers reurning from A&I in the surroundin hills for some targe practice.


----------



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> I guess you have missed the latest news.
> U.S. Proposes Unmanned Border Entry With Mexico
> 
> It is in my post, That's what is pissing me off. WE DON"T NEED AN UNMANNED BORDER, WE NEED COMBAT TROOPS ON THE BORDER WITH SHOOT TO KILL ORDERS.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

%100 agreement, too bad we cant bring in some alligators and keep em hungry.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Kinda feels good to get stuff off your chest don't it?
> 
> Well I for one like what you had to say and I would imagine there are a whole bunch more out there that feel the same. Good on ya.


count me in


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I have seen both sides...

I have a relative (by marriage) who crossed illegally about 15 yrs ago. He paid around $1500 to be trucked across the border, then was "held hostage" in a warehouse in Houston til he got someone to pay another $500 to set him free.

Once here, tho, he learned English, got a job, then learned what had to be done to get legal status. It took him about six years to get it all done legal. He's married into my family now, and is one of the hardest workers I've ever met.

I also lived in Tucson, AZ and Rodeo, NM about 40 miles from the Border, seen teh Coyotes bringing groups of straggling poor folks, seen miles of the waste and trash they all leave behind, I've sat behind Mexican Truckers who drive without Truck school training or even knowing how to read English. 

We need to secure the border, need to know who is crossing and with what, need to stop illegal workers, etc. BUT I believe we also need to create a way for Legal status to those who want to come to work (as in a Worker Program, Green card, whatever) As a Construction employer I can tell you, its near impossible to get American guys to work a lot of the jobs, they all want supervisor pay and don't want to get dirty. 

So IMHO, 
1-secure the border, stop the illegal entry, enforce the law.
2-create a true "worker program" that ID's each individual, keeps track of them, and enforce the provisions of the worker program.

Other than that, I say if all the Mexicans want to be Americans, why don't we just take over their country? Make it part of America, make use of their vast natural resources, etc. 

The problem with our neighbor to the south is that they are socialist, you wanna talk about the 1% riding hard on the 99%...!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Its called destabilization of the American society, and its all planned out. Just another brick in the wall of fermenting chaos, which leads to violence, which leads to citizens begging for security, which leads to a totalitarian take-over and a NWO. 

Just make a note to yourselves exactly WHO was moving this plan along. You know the ones I'm talking about. They can't stay hidden in D.C. forever.


----------



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't have a problem with people who are here legally. What I have a problem with is the illegal ones who want help with this that and everything else. 

I also have a problem with people who live here in Florida or any place else who refuse to speak English. I know Florida, California have a heavy Spanish speaking citizenship. But my ancestors came from Europe and had to learn English. I have a problem with teachers in public school who teach class in Spanish. I am not talking a Spanish class, I am talking a regular class like History or reading.

Yes I am a little uptight about this. Two of my teenage kids came home from high school last year and told me about this. My oldest daughter was the only WHITE girl in class. The teacher a sub had the balls to ask my daughter why she did not speak Spanish. "WHY WE DON"T SPEAK IT AT HOME, do I look Spanish?"


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

At the rate that this country is going down the drain it will be us who will be crossing the border in about three years to get to South America (Samerica).


----------



## StrayDog (May 2, 2011)

Ponce said:


> At the rate that this country is going down the drain it will be us who will be crossing the border in about three years to get to South America (Samerica).


Yep that is a true statement. Do you suppose we will get the same free ride ? Do you suppose we will get the "entitlements" the illegals demand here? Do you suppose they will demand english as a second language? Please... American workers won't work? I work in an agency that cries the blues about paying minimum wage yet the top two people make $200,000 plus or more per year. More waste goes on from there. Can't tell you how many employers here expect the same when the rest of us work 80 hours per week to put food on the table. Why is it that hard working and American born, legal citizens make less from social security than an illegal?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Ponce said:


> At the rate that this country is going down the drain it will be us who will be crossing the border in about three years to get to South America (Samerica).


That's one reason I'm in the process of learning Latin Spanish! Can't hurt.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

You know, I don't have a problem with any person who wants to live here going through the right steps and becoming a citizen and learning our language. Our ancestors did it when they fled Europe, and without any help from our gubberment. I have a HUGE problem with people sneaking over here and getting welfare and/or free college when our own citizens can't. I have spent hours going through the books of college scholarship programs for my soon-to-graduate daughter. If she was Hispanic, black or living in this country on a visa we could apply for at least 200 different scholarship or grant programs for her to go to college. As it is, she qualifies for a handful because of her good grades. Maybe I take it personally because I'm faced with a 20,000 + bill for the next four years.

Why is it so difficult to show legal status to get benefits in this country? Getting welfare is not a RIGHT, it's a privilege!!! I personally think the drug testing for benefits is a good idea too. The only people who would protest against that are the folks who couldn't pass a drug test. If your kids were THAT hungry and you were truly concerned with feeding them wouldn't you do whatever was necessary or required to feed them? I don't want to see starving kids, don't get me wrong, but COME ON!! Our country is broke and we cannot continue these hand-outs.


----------



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> That's one reason I'm in the process of learning Latin Spanish! Can't hurt.


I thought that many years ago, but I changed my mind. They should learn English.

If I recall, English is a mandatory language used in aviation. I am an former airline employee. One year during spring break up north I had a plane come to my gate from Mexico. Mexican flight crew, I had a guy on my crew who spoke Spanish. We went up to the Jetway to talk with the Capt. about fuel load and everything. The other guy talked to him to make sure we had everything covered. On push back from the gate, my Spanish speaking co worker was on the head set to the crew. My boss was impressed with my decision.
My co worker was Spanish, I am not but I did CYA.


----------



## Bocephous (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder what the cost of housing those that were caught illegally crossing the border is? I work in a federal penitentary and I know that there is a very healthy population of illegals serving sentences there.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Sage, I am with you. In principle, I am all for closing the border with electrified barbed wire on top of a 15' stone wall. 

I also have a relative by marriage who came in to the country illegally. My youngest sister is married to a guy from El Salvador who came here with his family when he was about four years old. He became a citizen before they got married, and is a really great guy. He worked full time to put himself through trade school to learn HVAC, and works his tail off to take care of my sister.

Now, the reason that he is a great example is this: His parents, his two brothers, and his sister are all still illegal. For whatever reason, he is the only one that became a stand-up guy. The rest of the family is pretty worthless. So, if one out of six is a good person who follows the law and contributes to society, where does that leave us? 15% of those who cross illegally are going to be good people who contribute and don't drag down society?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think the best liberal policy should be to pay the Mexicans welfare so they don't have to come here to get it.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Bocephous said:


> I wonder what the cost of housing those that were caught illegally crossing the border is? I work in a federal penitentary and I know that there is a very healthy population of illegals serving sentences there.


This brings up another point that really iritates me: My agency routinely has contact with illegals and ICE never wants to come and collect them. Just last week, I stopped a van with seven illegals who all admitted to crossing the border illegally and paying between $2000 and $5000 to be brought across. We contacted ICE, and they told us to let them go, it wasn't worth their time to come up and get them. What the hell is the point of ICE if they aren't going to deal with these people?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> I have seen both sides...
> 
> I have a relative (by marriage) who crossed illegally about 15 yrs ago. He paid around $1500 to be trucked across the border, then was "held hostage" in a warehouse in Houston til he got someone to pay another $500 to set him free.
> 
> ...


 Well then your seditious [ if they knew they were marrying a criminal ] relative and the illegal criminal needs to be fiend and jailed,IMO.
Why is it that if a relative who can't find a legal immigrant to marry or just a plain old American to marry then some of the family always puts this criminal on a pedalstal and insults Americans to boot?
The ones who help them by marrying,employing or otherwise aiding and abetting them are the second biggest problem ,the gov beingthe first.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Turtle said:


> This brings up another point that really iritates me: My agency routinely has contact with illegals and ICE never wants to come and collect them. Just last week, I stopped a van with seven illegals who all admitted to crossing the border illegally and paying between $2000 and $5000 to be brought across. We contacted ICE, and they told us to let them go, it wasn't worth their time to come up and get them. What the hell is the point of ICE if they aren't going to deal with these people?


 See why we believe some of this 'conspracy ' going around ? Why ?Maybe they are planning on using them to help load up the FEMA trains'if there are any such things? Maybe just for votes or Obombs new civilian army he just mentioned again last week?
:flower:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are a divided nation that has fallen to communist and their illegal troups,IMO.
Americans who use illegals always claim they are such wonderful people who work harder than us lazy no good Americans who are not nearly as good or work as hard as illegals.
But even worse than the traitors 'imo' are the silent ones who won't speak out against it.
I'm so sick of hearing about what great worers these criminals are,I had some of them work on a few homes I use to clean,and the work they do is shabby in almost all cases.They also at times steal from the job sites .
Far as blue colar workers refusing to do the work,its because everything has went up but their paychecks,thanks to cheap labor.
Funny how you don't hear any complaints from the government employers about their $100,000 a year union janitors who retire with more than most of us make in two years without all their benefits.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Well then your *seditious* [ if they knew they were marrying a criminal ] relative and the illegal criminal needs to be fiend and jailed,IMO.
> Why is it that if a relative who can't find a legal immigrant to marry or just a plain old American to marry then some of the family always puts this criminal on a pedalstal and insults Americans to boot?
> The ones who help them by marrying,employing or otherwise aiding and abetting them are the second biggest problem ,the gov beingthe first.


Hey, he was 16 when he came, learned some things when he got here, did all that was necessary to pay for his crime (yes, he paid his fines!) and and worked thru the system to become legal, ALL THIS before he married.

DON'T ALWAYS BE SO DARNED NEGATIVE ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> Hey, he was 16 when he came, learned some things when he got here, did all that was necessary to pay for his crime (yes, he paid his fines!) and and worked thru the system to become legal, ALL THIS before he married.
> 
> DON'T ALWAYS BE SO DARNED NEGATIVE ALL THE TIME!


I think the issue in dispute is the fact he committed a crime in the way he came here while others seeking a legal path waited their turn. I would guess that you don't like people who break into line in front of you after you have waited in a respectable way for your turn. I don't like line jumpers, either. Most don't.

Crime should not pay. He should have been sent back and made to wait his turn legally.

The question now is, does he support other illegals? Is he using his ill-gotten citizenship to lobby for amnesty for other illegals? He would be somewhat of a hypocrite if he didn't, wouldn't you say considering how he himself got here? We don't need more advocates for criminal activity.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Turtle said:


> This brings up another point that really iritates me: My agency routinely has contact with illegals and ICE never wants to come and collect them. Just last week, I stopped a van with seven illegals who all admitted to crossing the border illegally and paying between $2000 and $5000 to be brought across. We contacted ICE, and they told us to let them go, it wasn't worth their time to come up and get them. What the hell is the point of ICE if they aren't going to deal with these people?


The Obama administration has no interest in enforcing the immigration laws that are on the books. The Democrats are after the illegal alien vote. There's talk that they want to create an unmanned border crossing.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Uh, wait. Don't you have to show proof of citizenship or something to register to vote...


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Uh, wait. Don't you have to show proof of citizenship or something to register to vote...


Yeah, right. How many of those illegals have "proof" of citzenship, drivers license and other essential papers??


----------



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

labouton said:


> Yeah, right. How many of those illegals have "proof" of citzenship, drivers license and other essential papers??


If I remember correctly, in Minnesota, (Home) They (no speaks) can have someone help them with their reading of English to take DL test. I heard of the person helping takes the written test, then they go take the behind the wheel test. Presto they have a DL. Legal state ID. I believe I read this in the newspaper.

In Florida you now need birth certificate, photo ID and like 3 or 4 other pices of ID. mortgage papers, rental lease, bank statements, etc. Just to get and to renew. My son lost his state ID he went to get another they pulled his records with his photo on file and he still had to bring all this crap.

Thank you Illegals for making some things just a little harder to do in life.:gaah:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I think the issue in dispute is the fact he committed a crime in the way he came here while others seeking a legal path waited their turn. I would guess that you don't like people who break into line in front of you after you have waited in a respectable way for your turn. I don't like line jumpers, either. Most don't.
> 
> Crime should not pay. He should have been sent back and made to wait his turn legally.
> 
> The question now is, does he support other illegals? Is he using his ill-gotten citizenship to lobby for amnesty for other illegals? He would be somewhat of a hypocrite if he didn't, wouldn't you say considering how he himself got here? We don't need more advocates for criminal activity.


You are absolutely right, crime should not pay. He does not support other illegals. The problem is deeper than that, the powers that be no longer have a "just" immigration policy. Most of the immigrants that came thru Ellis island had little difference with this guys entrance. They paid to get on a ship, they came with nothing, when they got here they were put on a list. They lived in poverty til they could get a job, learn the language, fill out the forms, pay the fees (or fines, in his case) and take classes then the oath of citizenship.

There is no Ellis Island between us and Mexico. A mexican citizen cnnot just "apply" for immigration to the US. Their country does not WANT them to come as US citizens. The only way (to my understanding) they can come legally into the US is first to have an employer, who has sought to fill his vacancy thru all other means--6 months of advertising with the state Unemployment office, etc--to be certain the job could not be filled by American labor, then that mexican must have a sponsor who guarantees they will not be a burden on society, will pay any necessary bills, vouch for their conduct, for a period of 5 years. None of this was required for those coming thru Ellis Island. In fact, about the only way a Mexican can legally come to the US is if they are a surgeon, scientist or other form of highly prized occupation.

*Once again, I am not condoning illegal entry of "stpping in front of the line". I stand by my original post, *

So IMHO, 
1-secure the border, stop the illegal entry, enforce the law.
2-create a true "worker program" that ID's each individual, keeps track of them, and enforce the provisions of the worker program.

Other than that, I say if all the Mexicans want to be Americans, why don't we just take over their country? Make it part of America, make use of their vast natural resources, etc.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Anchor babies are another problem. There are two families near me that both had their third child that we paid for. If their parents are not citizens, then the kids should not be citizens. Try being a child born to parents staioned overseas in the military, they do not have the same rights as a us born citizen. But seems we have a non us citizen in the White House, so I don't see any enforcement coming from there.

It is amazing that Texas is doing as well as they are, I was in Dallas a few days ago, and even the signs in front of an elementary school were in spanish, no english at all. Texas is burdened with loads of illegals. How they are still booming shows how Perry and the gang have their acts together. No, I am not pluggin for him for president. 

The border should be locked down. I am sure we are keeping the Iraq border much more secure than our own. Afghanistan has a tight border also.

So a fellow had a cow he bought at a sale barn that was suspected of having a disease. The feds were able to trace that cow back to the farm where it was born, found both of its parents at another farm, and then found both of the parents of each of the parents at another farm. Now, if they can trace a cow back that far, why can't we just give each illegal a cow? If they can trace a cow down that far, believe me, they could stop the illegal immigration if they wanted to.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Turtle said:


> This brings up another point that really iritates me: My agency routinely has contact with illegals and ICE never wants to come and collect them. Just last week, I stopped a van with seven illegals who all admitted to crossing the border illegally and paying between $2000 and $5000 to be brought across. We contacted ICE, and they told us to let them go, it wasn't worth their time to come up and get them. What the hell is the point of ICE if they aren't going to deal with these people?


I also have a problem with ICE. The problem is that if any of my countrymen and women have had a small (very small) legal issue, they are not allowed from Canada to the USA. A co-worker of mine was busted for drunk driving. Not a big deal, he lost his drivers licence but he is still a stand-up guy who takes the bus into work every day, puts in a hard day of work and is usually given a ride back home by another one of my co-workers. This co-worker of mine just turn 66 years old in September. Because of his drunk-driving conviction from over 25 years ago, he is not allowed in the USA, even if he takes the GreyHound as a passenger. Before the questions are asked, no, he was not in an accident. No, he was not jailed. No, he never killed anyone. After he was allowed to get his licence back, he never bothered to get it and decided that driving wasn't worth it anymore.

Another guy that I used to work with was 19 years old (legal drinking age in all of Canada) and was at a bar - he was arrested with about 100 others for a bar-brawl. He has been banned from ever entering the USA because of that.

From what I understand, even if a full-pardon has been given on this side of the border for being a good and upstanding citizen after making a stupid mistake, the US-side of the border will not recognize that full-pardon and a second pardon must be given by border-services - costing the Canadian citizen thousands of dollars just to visit the Grand Canyon or Vegas.

Tell me - is that fair and just? I can understand a career criminal being denied travel to the USA if they spent many years spent in jail for all kinds of hideous crimes, but, not for some stupid mistake that either got them a small fine or just a slap on the wrist ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> Hey, he was 16 when he came, learned some things when he got here, did all that was necessary to pay for his crime (yes, he paid his fines!) and and worked thru the system to become legal, ALL THIS before he married.
> 
> DON'T ALWAYS BE SO DARNED NEGATIVE ALL THE TIME!


 Sage I'm not trying to attack you or be negative . Fact is we have or had borders for a reason. We are broke and this is'nt the 1700s ,we are full and over flowing with third worlders who demand our support for them and their large families they bring in through chain migration as I'm sure your bro in law did . If he is so wonderful why did'nt he take his education and go back home and try to make changes ? 
I don't believe he paid full tuition for his education either.I also don't think he will not help illegals in his family to come here .


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

NaeKid

If the U.S. government would spend just a fraction of that effort on the southern border, we might of had a fence by now.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

VUnder said:


> Anchor babies are another problem. There are two families near me that both had their third child that we paid for. If their parents are not citizens, then the kids should not be citizens. Try being a child born to parents staioned overseas in the military, they do not have the same rights as a us born citizen. But seems we have a non us citizen in the White House, so I don't see any enforcement coming from there.
> 
> It is amazing that Texas is doing as well as they are, I was in Dallas a few days ago, and even the signs in front of an elementary school were in spanish, no english at all. Texas is burdened with loads of illegals. How they are still booming shows how Perry and the gang have their acts together. No, I am not pluggin for him for president.
> 
> ...


 Try driving without a license,insurence or ID and see how far you get . Yet illegals do it all the time.We have been in a wrecj with them 2 times already ,once in Miami,again in orlando.Not a bit of insurence or DL . It cost us to repair our car and extra insurence . We have keep uninsured motorist to protect us from these criminal freeloaders . One of them laughed in our face while my diasabled husband was hurt because he hit us sitting still at redlight'along with 5 other vehicles he also hit or rammed into each other'.
Many are not so fortunate,they are killed or maimed by these drunken alians .


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I also have a problem with ICE. The problem is that if any of my countrymen and women have had a small (very small) legal issue, they are not allowed from Canada to the USA. A co-worker of mine was busted for drunk driving. Not a big deal, he lost his drivers licence but he is still a stand-up guy who takes the bus into work every day, puts in a hard day of work and is usually given a ride back home by another one of my co-workers. This co-worker of mine just turn 66 years old in September. Because of his drunk-driving conviction from over 25 years ago, he is not allowed in the USA, even if he takes the GreyHound as a passenger. Before the questions are asked, no, he was not in an accident. No, he was not jailed. No, he never killed anyone. After he was allowed to get his licence back, he never bothered to get it and decided that driving wasn't worth it anymore.
> 
> Another guy that I used to work with was 19 years old (legal drinking age in all of Canada) and was at a bar - he was arrested with about 100 others for a bar-brawl. He has been banned from ever entering the USA because of that.
> 
> ...


 Down here if you get pulled for drunk drivign it will cost 1000's in fines.UNLESS your an illegal,then you just get released.No license,no insurence,no id ,no problem.
Let an American tell the cop that he has no id and see where he ends up .Illegals from all over the world do it everyday here. its a criem to ask them for id in some cases'racial profilling'.
ICE has its hands tied by our leaders.Border Patroll does too,agents will and have been imprisoned for arresting drug runners.Drug runner is then given millions of tax payer dollars for being 'profilled'plus amnesty .


----------

